# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Quảng Trị - Du lich Quang Tri

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Quảng Trị - Du lich Quang Tri*
Quảng Trị là một tỉnh miền Trung Việt Nam, nơi có sông Bến Hải - cầu Hiền Lương, giới tuyến chia cắt hai miền Nam – miền Bắc Việt Nam trong gần 20 năm. Phía bắc tỉnh Quảng Trị giáp Quảng Bình, phía nam giáp Thừa Thiên-Huế, phía tây giáp tỉnh Savanakhét (Lào), phía đông giáp biển Đông với bờ biển dài 75km.


Quảng Trị là nơi có nhiều địa danh, di tích lịch sử cách mạng. Qua cầu treo Đakrông là đến đường mòn Hồ Chí Minh lịch sử còn in đậm kỳ tích oai hùng của nhân dân Việt Nam trong thời kỳ chống Mỹ. Thành cổ Quảng Trị là nơi gắn liền với chiến dịch lịch sử mùa hè 1972. Còn phải kể biết bao địa danh khác như nghĩa trang liệt sĩ Trường Sơn, địa đạo Vịnh Mốc, chiến trường Khe Sanh, căn cứ Cồn Tiên - Dốc Miếu, hàng rào điện tử Mắc-na-ma-ra... 



_Vẻ đẹp địa đạo Vĩnh Mốc._



_Thành cổ Quảng Trị._

Quảng Trị còn có bãi tắm Cửa Tùng được mệnh danh là hoàng hậu của các bãi tắm Đông Dương.



_Biển Cửa Tùng._

Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Quảng Trị để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*

Các bạn có thể đi xe khách, tàu lửa đến Quảng Trị. Riêng máy bay, bạn phải chuyển tiếp từ sân bay Đồng Hới của Quảng Bình hay sân bay Phú Bài của Huế. Để tránh bất kỳ sai sót có thể có, bạn nên tham khảo, giá vé, điểm đi và đến trước khi lên lịch trình cụ thể.

Sau đây là 1 số gợi ý và địa chỉ cho các bạn tham khảo:

Xe Khách (Xe đò)

Xe ĐỨC TRANG

Tuyến Sài Gòn - Quảng Trị
Ra vào Sài Gòn tại bến xe Miền Đông.
Địa chỉ: Triệu Thành - Triệu Phong - Quảng Trị.
Điện thoại: (053) 3861.472 - 0905.743.095 - 0902.403.853

Xe QUANG LỘC

Tuyến Sài Gòn - Quảng Trị - Đông Hà. Xe 50 chỗ ngồi đời mới.

Địa chỉ: 12 Lê Duẩn, TX Quảng Trị.(cách cầu Ga 100m).
Điện thoại: 0982.742.863 - 0987.893.294 - 0908.492.671

Xe TIẾN THÀNH

Tuyến Sài Gòn - Đông Hà. Phục vụ nước suối khăn lạnh suốt tuyến.

Tại Đông Hà: Quầy vé số 1, bến xe Đông Hà. Điện thoại: (053) 352.1521.
Tại Sài Gòn: Quầy vé số 51, bến xe Miền Đông.
Điện thoại: 0914.444.058 - 0977.319.770 - 0913.474.777 - 0987.378.160

Tàu hỏa

GA HÀ NỘI
Địa chỉ: 120, Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 84.43.9423697 - Fax: 84.43.7470366
Email: gahanoi@hn.vnn.vn - Website: www.gahanoi.com.vn
Để đặt vé qua điện thoại, bạn hãy gọi vào số máy sau: (84-43) 9423949
Để hỏi đáp thông tin về giờ tàu đến và đi xuất phát từ Ga Hà Nội, bạn hãy gọi số sau: (84-43) 9423697

GA SÀI GÒN
Địa Chỉ: 01 Nguyễn Thông, Phường 9, Quận 3,TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Website: www.gasaigon.com.vn
Đặt vé qua điện thoại và đưa vé đến địa chỉ khách hàng: ĐT: 08.38.436528

GA ĐÀ NẴNG
Phòng vé Ga Đà Nẵng: 202 Hải Phòng tp Đà Nẵng
Điện thoại: 0511. 3821 175 - 3823 810
Thông tin đường dây nóng: 0511. 3750 666

Hàng không:

Các hãng hàng không hoạt động chủ yếu trong lãnh thổ Việt Nam:

JetStar:

Website:www.jetstar.com
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng: 19001550

Vietnam Airline

Website: www.vietnamairlines.com.vn
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng :
              Miền Bắc Việt Nam: 84 4 38320320
              Miền Nam Việt Nam: 84 8 38320320
              Miền Trung Việt Nam: 84 511 3832320

Air Mekong

Website: www.airmekong.com.vn
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng:
              Hà Nội: 04 - 37 188 199
              Sài Gòn: 08 - 38 463 666


*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân*

Giống như các bài tư vấn du lịch khác, một quy tắc bất thành văn của một chuyến phượt bằng xe máy hay xe ô tô là nếu quãng đường từ điểm xuất phát đến nơi đến trên 300km, bạn nên di chuyển bàng phương tiện công cộng, đến nơi thì thuê xe máy tham quan.

*2. Nên đến Quảng Tri vào thời điểm nào?*

Thời điểm đến Quảng Trị tốt nhất là từ tháng 12 đến tháng 4. Từ tháng 5-6 sẽ có gió nồm khô và nóng, từ tháng 7-11 là "mùa bão" của tỉnh này.

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Quảng Trị

----------


## thietht

Thành cổ Quảng Trị

Bãi biển Cửa Việt

Thánh Địa La Vang

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Thành Đạt ( 87 Lê Duẩn, Tx. Đông Hà)

Khách sạn Mê Kông

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Pha Lê (đường Hai Bà Trưng TX. Quảng Trị)

Nhà hàng Đông Trường Sơn

Nhà hàng KS Đông Hà - 66 đường Lê Duẫn, thị trấn Đông Hà - Quảng Trị

----------


## thietht

Thịt trâu lá trơng

Bánh Tu Huýt

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Quảng Trị

----------


## hangnt

*TỔNG HỢP TOUR DU LỊCH QUẢNG TRỊ - TOUR DU LICH QUANG TRI*
Tour du lịch Quảng Trị ( 2 Ngày 1 đêm) - Giá Liên hệ VNĐ/Khách

----------

